# FreeBSD 9 and 4k alignment



## Qaz (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello!

I install new FreeBSD system on FreeBSD 9 and ufs+suj, I read in one block that FreeBSD 9 did proper alignment by default for ufs, it is true?

Thanx.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2012)

UFS fragment size defaults to 4096 in FreeBSD 9: http://ivoras.net/blog/tree/2011-01-01.freebsd-on-4k-sector-drives.html.  It is still up to the user to make sure disk partitions are aligned.


----------

